# Barn full of Barnburner & XeRay Links



## LuxLuthor (Sep 6, 2007)

Since some people are engaged in buying/selling one of the most excellent XeRay 50W or 75W Searchlights, this is a pretty complete list of links that I had stored where many aspects were discussed about it.

Added this thread with information about getting a new battery pack made.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=102566
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=140922
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=141228
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=140138
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=105229
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=136824
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=136614
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=134535
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=134105
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=149979
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=166756
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=162587
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=150458
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=134779
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=142912
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=148634
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178672
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=103447
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sho...d.php?t=151459
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=166234

* For Flashinator500W: 75W Barnburner Group Buy Thread from Jan 2006*


----------



## Patriot (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice assembly Lux. That's nice of you because previously they were pretty scattered about. :thumbsup:


----------



## CLHC (Sep 8, 2007)

Guess it's like a directory that takes one straightaway to said HIDs. :wave:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is the link in the Battery Section of the Samsung Lithium cell battery pack used for the XeRay that I took apart and photographed.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 23, 2007)

These are all great links, the last referencing a particularly informative thread that gives some great information and some sage advice. Thanks.


Karl


----------



## Nitro (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the links Lux


----------



## cue003 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for tracking all these down and putting them in one spot.


----------



## Patriot (May 17, 2008)

This is the single best list of information links for this light. You could spend days going through all of those. The info in overwhelming.


----------



## lasercrazy (May 19, 2008)

This should be added to the sticky at the top.


----------



## Patriot (May 19, 2008)

DM51 is on a roll, maybe he'll add it.


----------



## DM51 (May 20, 2008)

LOL. I hadn't seen this before. Excellent work by Mr. Luthor - very useful. 

I'm adding it to the "Threads of Interest".


----------



## puzzl3 (Sep 10, 2008)

*[content deleted by moderator]*


----------



## DM51 (Sep 10, 2008)

puzzl3, you can't post that here, so I have deleted it. You could however consider adding it to your sigline.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 2, 2008)

I just noticed this Barnburner in the Marketplace and figured that someone here might be in the market..

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=184225


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 20, 2012)

Added a new link to initial post about replacement batteries.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Apr 20, 2012)

Very helpful, Lux. Thanks. I wonder if elnino ever got his pack made and how it turned out? It seems that one got closed for some reason before he could answer.


----------



## XeRay (Apr 20, 2012)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Very helpful, Lux. Thanks. I wonder if elnino ever got his pack made and how it turned out? It seems that one got closed for some reason before he could answer.



Yes he was sucessful at getting a pack made.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 21, 2012)

Dan, many of us appreciate your ongoing support and expertise after all these years! Man, time flies.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Apr 30, 2012)

LuxLuthor said:


> Dan, many of us appreciate your ongoing support and expertise after all these years! Man, time flies.



Yes we do. :thumbsup:

Say Lux (or Dan), was there ever a guide on how to mod a BB to 80w (or more?)? I have searched but came up empty. If so, that would be a great link for this page.


----------

